# Cool Link. Australian Grand Prix - Live Training Times



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.formula1.com/timings/

Enjoy ! :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *http://www.formula1.com/timings/
> 
> Enjoy ! :thumbup: *


Yeah, Alex, that's a really good link. I expect I'll keep going back for more thrills. Thanks.

How about commenting on the rules changes when the season is a few races long. I'd be interested in your take on them.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cool Link. Australian Grand Prix - Live Training Times*



berford said:


> *Yeah, Alex, that's a really good link. I expect I'll keep going back for more thrills. Thanks.
> 
> How about commenting on the rules changes when the season is a few races long. I'd be interested in your take on them. *


I hope we all will have a take on them after this first GP weekend. 
Looking forward to a discussion next week.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Cool Link. Australian Grand Prix - Live Training Times*



F1Crazy said:


> *I hope we all will have a take on them after this first GP weekend.
> Looking forward to a discussion next week.  *


Seems to me there could be some aberrations that might not play out (show a define pattern) until a few races are run. e.g., qualifying run tire decisions may not affect the first race or two, but could end up as a dramatic affect if actual weather is not accurately predicted, IMO.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cool Link. Australian Grand Prix - Live Training Times*



berford said:


> *Seems to me there could be some aberrations that might not play out (show a define pattern) until a few races are run. e.g., qualifying run tire decisions may not affect the first race or two, but could end up as a dramatic affect if actual weather is not accurately predicted, IMO. *


Yeah, and if it dry in qualifying and rains for the race, and no tire changes are aloowed, you could see the entire field have their race end in the first turn.


----------

